# visas for South African citizens



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can some kind soul tell me what I need to do to get short term tourist visas for a couple of South African friends of mine who want to come over for a short visit please?

I'm told they need a letter of invitation and a copy of my residencia but am also told they need an 'originally notarised term of responsibility form' from me as well...... is this correct and if so, what is it and does it have to be written in Portuguese?

If it helps, they're staying in a local hotel rather than at the house with me......


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I've sent you a pm


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great.... Thanks very much. 

Apparently they need to get the term of responsibility form, fill it out, send it to me, then I sign it, have it notarised and then send it back to them.


----------

